# Counting down my five favorite Canon digital cameras ever. Coming in at #4…..



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 13, 2020)

> ….. The Canon EOS 5D
> Another revolution digital camera from Canon came in the form of the Canon EOS 5D. This was the first “affordable” full-frame camera. The only other full-frame Canon DSLR at this time was the Canon EOS-1Ds and Canon EOS-1Ds Mark II.
> The Canon EOS 5D launched in 2005 for $3299usd, which was more than half as much as the launch price of the Canon EOS-1Ds Mark II ($7999usd).
> I never owned a Canon EOS 5D, but I did borrow one most weekends from the photography store I once worked at. It was my first experience with “full-frame”, film or digital. I loved the bigger viewfinder and how truly wide 17mm was when shooting with the EF 17-40mm f/4L USM, which lead me to purchase an EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5.4.5 USM for my APS-C main camera.
> ...


*

Continue reading...*


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2020)

I bought a used Canon 5D and then a 24-70mm L which was new. It was so much heavier than my original 300D that I kept drooping that lens toward the ground. I had bought the camera used locally for a very reasonable price, so I returned the lens and sold the camera for enough to cover my costs.

I just was not ready for a full frame camera or the weight.

Later on, I bought a photographers complete camera system, 5D plus "L" lenses, multiple flashes and accessories, this time, I kept the camera and used it until I bought a 5D MK II. About that time, I started using RAW and photoshop.


----------



## mpeeps (Apr 13, 2020)

T1i, 7D, 6D, 5DIII, 5DSR, R. Oops, that's 6! Patiently waiting for the R5.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Apr 13, 2020)

Started with a G12, loved this camera until I realized I needed something better thus 70D came into my life.


----------



## joestopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> *
> 
> Continue reading...*



Great, so when done with this body count-down, lets do same for lenses! But lets contribute all of us by voting to find the most influential canon lenses of all time ...


----------



## motofotog (Apr 13, 2020)

5D still takes good photo and I still shoot with it and love the results it produces.


----------



## melgross (Apr 13, 2020)

i still have my original 5D. when it came out, it had the best IQ of any DSLR, including Canon’s 1D. Times have changed so much. The 5D did a wonderful job at 640. It did a very good job at 800. at 1200, the grain was even and velvety. but 1600 had problems.


----------



## sulla (Apr 13, 2020)

I still have mine, it serves my 5D3 well as a backup camera really well. I took great shots with it, the quality still looks good today. The only issue I've ever had with it was sensor dust and smear, due to the lack of sensor shake and advanced coating it is a pain to regularly clean (the 5D3 is pitch perfect in that regard). But it still is an awesome camera.


----------



## picperfect (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes, 5D was a true revolution. Finally "affordable" FF. Those were the days when Canon was well in the lead - not only in sales but also in technology. Nikon could not even spell "fullframe" in 2005. Back then they constantly repeated their mantra like a tibetian prayer mill ... "FF is not needed", "we will stay with APS-C". DX, DX, DX, ts, ts, ts. 

Sony? Good laugh! It was still Konica Minolta launching their (crop) Maxxum 5D a month before EOS 5D. 

#4 on my personal list is EOS 40D
#5 is EOS 350D


----------



## Andy Westwood (Apr 13, 2020)

Sadly, I never owned a 5D, thinking about it I should have done really. I still know people who shot with an original 5D today, a great camera I have my doubts if we will ever see 5D Mk5 it’s looking more like the R5 will take up the 5D mantle and continue the great Canon 5 series range.


----------



## Berowne (Apr 13, 2020)

Never had a 5D, the 6D was my first FF-DSLR. Love it!


----------



## navastronia (Apr 13, 2020)

I still own and use one lovely 5D I bought only 18 months ago.

It's currently on a tripod taking photos out the window during this period of social distancing.


----------



## Trey T (Apr 13, 2020)

Can we have a thumb down dislike button as forum feature? The angry emoji is not appropriate bc it's too extreme and unbelievable.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Apr 13, 2020)

Lovely camera, I gave it a go and fell in love, but I ended up with the 5DII.

My digital camera line up has progressed from a VGA digital camera of unknown brand -> 550d -> 7d -> 5DII -> Nikon Z6 + Canon 90D. I think my favourite has been the 7D followed closely by the 5dII.


----------



## Frodo (Apr 13, 2020)

First proper digital camera was a 300D, which I freed up many hidden aspects with the Russian hack. Was probably my most important camera. After a 20D I bought a 5D. This was a huge step up in image quality, but was a dust magnet- something I simply accepted at the time. Then the 5DII, which was probably my most disappointing camera- I just never got excited by it as I did with the 300D and 5D.


----------



## dancan (Apr 13, 2020)

If I look at old 5D filed in the archive I am still surprised how good they are! However I upgraded to MII and then MIV.


----------



## Bambel (Apr 13, 2020)

It was a few weeks before the 5D was released that I learned about this website. I was active on the German DSLR-forum back then and there was much talk about an upcoming camera from Canon that was dubbed "Horst" for some - at least to me - unknown reasons. Many posts referred to CR so I started to read regulary.. (this account is much younger tho)

B.


----------



## TomHelmutRathke (Apr 13, 2020)

I shot film until 2008 when my mother decided to take my wife and I to Germany. I decided it was time to shoot digitally since it was so much more economical than film. So in the Spring of 2008 we purchased (I convinced my wife I needed it actually) a Canon 5D. I had waited this long because I was wanting to transition from 35mm straight to full frame since I was heavily invested in Canon glass. Purchased it for $2500 ($3000 in today's dollars). Best choice I ever made. I have since moved on to a 6D Mark II and had the 5D as backup. Last year I traded my 5D and a bunch of various 35mm bodies and a Canon M with 22mm lens in for a 70-200 f4L IS lens. I have a Canon RP w/ RF35mm f/1.8 from school (I teach digital media) that I use as a backup to the 6Dmk2 and will see what my next body will be. I own too much EF glass that I'm not read to go mirrorless... this very moment. Thinking of a 90D for wildlife photography. (BTW... I kinda miss the 5D now)


----------



## HeavyPiper (Apr 13, 2020)

HeavyPiper said:


> Started with a G12, loved this camera until I realized I needed something better thus 70D came into my life.


But failed to say that now a 6D markII is now in my kit.


----------



## slclick (Apr 13, 2020)

The 5D was never on my radar, I was using a 300D and EOS 3 when it came out. It wasn't until the Mk2 that I started to enjoy the phenomenon of GAS. However there was a HUGE gulf between what I had, and the many models in between. How to inch my way up the ladder of specs and price points was pretty daunting. I truly wish I knew the value of the buy once cry once theory. I applied it to tripods for the most part but getting there with camera bodies was a harder lesson to learn.


----------



## mpmark (Apr 13, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> *Continue reading...*



So interestingly enough, not that anyone cares, my first DLSR was your #5 and my first full frame was your #4. Wonder how many of my cameras will make your list.


----------



## Bob Howland (Apr 13, 2020)

Phil Askey, the founder of DPReview, commented that, for many 5D buyers, it "completed the transition from film to digital." Certainly that was the case with me. After I bought it, I only shot one roll of film, in an EOS3 that I loved. It wasn't until I bought a 5D3 that I would have a camera as good as that EOS3.


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 14, 2020)

I went straight from Minolta Dynax to the 5D. Passed on the 5D2 and eventually bought the 5D3. Sold the 5D only a few years back to a first time full-frame user and he was stoked. Much like I was when I first bought it. Like the early Leica digitals, had a certain look to the files which the later (higher mp) sensors didn't.


----------



## davidespinosa (Apr 14, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> The Canon EOS 5D launched in 2005 for $3299usd, which was more than half as much as the launch price of the Canon EOS-1Ds Mark II ($7999usd).


Less than half !


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Apr 14, 2020)

My five favourite Canon cameras

1DII, 1DIII, 1DIV, 1DX and 5DsR. Loved my 5D, 5DII, 5D3 and 5DIV, but the IQ from the 5DsR is amazing and it made a decent wildlife camera, IMO the AF worked better than on the 5DIII.


----------



## edoorn (Apr 14, 2020)

I bet that #1 will be the R5


----------



## Rivermist (Apr 14, 2020)

I had owned the original Digital Rebel, added an XTi when it came out, retired the Rebel for a 40D and still felt that something was missing (prior to digital, 34 years of 24x36mm film cameras, mainly the Canon F-1). I owned the (for then) brilliant EF 70-200 f:2.8 L IS, but of course on crop it ends up as 110-320mm, not ideal for portrait. The 5D changed everything. Finally a proper use of that lens' capabilities, and the 24-105 L that came with the kit was the perfect flash studio lens (for me). The inexpensive 17-40 completed the camera bag, with a 35 L for low light. I have had on and off some APS-Cs for specific uses (7D for sports, SL1 for lightweight) but full format was the way to go and the 5D opened that door. I purchased a second one to reduce lens changing and have backup on long travel expeditions.


----------

